

I just used Google to purchase Chinese food takeout for two - foxhop
http://russell.ballestrini.net/i-just-used-google-to-purchase-chinese-food-takeout-for-two/

======
rgrieselhuber
This made me realize that Google's click to call functionality that I've seen
in their search results from time to time should be, if it's not, just be
routed through your Google Voice account.

They could even allow vendors to run real-time Groupon-like promotions to
certain targeted users as part of their AdWords campaigns.

~~~
foxhop
I'm glad you liked it. Yes that would be a crazy idea. Adword ads with
"realtime" phone responses. Click the advert and you call the company.

